# Berlyn Work Goose #6- New aquisition



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have have been looking to add a RGS Galloping Goose to my roster. Jonathan Bliese of Electric Model Works, had this one in his collection and I could not pass it up!

Has Airwire and Phoenix sound. Very smooth running little model. I'm very pleased with it.














































Thank you Jonathan!


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Gary, totally jealous of you. Always my favorite goose. 

Does the model come with a plow? 

Planning on building one if it didn't? 

Matt


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't recall ever seeing any pix of #6 with a plow. Doubtful that it could have handled much of a drift. You'll notice, however, that it does sport a pair of small blades behind the "cowcatcher". I have one of these little beauties, which runs like Swiss watch, but it was partially disassembled by an unattended 3-year old. Still trying to figure how to remount the door he broke off and repair those tiny hinges on the hood panels. Also, that's a nice job that Jonathan did installing the electronics under a believeable load. Is yours battery or track powered?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking rig Gary. 

Does the motor drive the first set of wheels with the chains turning/driving the second set of rear wheels?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Zonk on 30 Jul 2012 03:39 PM 
Hey Gary, totally jealous of you. Always my favorite goose. 

Does the model come with a plow? 

Planning on building one if it didn't? 

Matt Matt,

The Berlyn model does not come with the larger plow (which is on #6 at the Colorado Railroad Museum). It comes with the two small plows just to the rear of the "cow-cather". I don't plan on adding the larger plow.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By digger on 31 Jul 2012 07:22 AM 
I don't recall ever seeing any pix of #6 with a plow. Doubtful that it could have handled much of a drift. You'll notice, however, that it does sport a pair of small blades behind the "cowcatcher". I have one of these little beauties, which runs like Swiss watch, but it was partially disassembled by an unattended 3-year old. Still trying to figure how to remount the door he broke off and repair those tiny hinges on the hood panels. Also, that's a nice job that Jonathan did installing the electronics under a believeable load. Is yours battery or track powered? 
Ed,

I ran my new little beauty this morning........very, very smoooooth! It has a governor on it to keep the speed down. Mine travels 160 feet in four minutes TOP SPEED! That's flat out....pedal to the metal. They truly are Swiss waches! Jonathan did a very nice job on the install. He commented Saturday when I picked it up that he wanted the load to be believable. This work goose was usually loaded by manual labor and heavy lifting. NO cranes!

This model is battery (one of the professed Battery Mafia AND the dark side







) powered. Has Airwire and Phoenix sound (P5). The hinges for the doors and hood are very fragile! You have to use extra caution in handling this model.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 31 Jul 2012 09:01 AM 
Nice looking rig Gary. 

Does the motor drive the first set of wheels with the chains turning/driving the second set of rear wheels? 
Randy,

Thanks for the compliment.










The motor drives the drive shaft to the differential on the rear truck, then the chain drive powers the rear wheels.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Posted By digger on 31 Jul 2012 07:22 AM 
I don't recall ever seeing any pix of #6 with a plow. Doubtful that it could have handled much of a drift. You'll notice, however, that it does sport a pair of small blades behind the "cowcatcher". I have one of these little beauties, which runs like Swiss watch, but it was partially disassembled by an unattended 3-year old. Still trying to figure how to remount the door he broke off and repair those tiny hinges on the hood panels. Also, that's a nice job that Jonathan did installing the electronics under a believeable load. Is yours battery or track powered? 


Hey Ed, here's a picture of 6 over at CRRM about a year ago. I would have to agree with the little work car not handling much snow. I am sure that the operators of the Geese got pretty good at re-railing on the go. 

It's painful to hear that your little helper decided it would be better for your goose to be in pieces lol. 

Matt


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG!! I am losing it! I took this shot just a few weeks ago at the CRRM "Goosefest".


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed and Matt,

Great pictures of Goose #6!


----------

